# How much do cockatiel supplies completely cost?



## Pinecallado (Sep 20, 2012)

First I would like to say this is my first post 

Anyway....I'm now thinking about getting a cockatiel now after considering getting a parakeet.

I found a animal shelter in NJ that says that they sell them for $25 each or $40 for a pair.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22925562

Its only $5 more than a parakeet that I would get at petco so I thought...why not?

How much should I expect to spend on cockatiel supplies (like cage, food, toys. etc). I'm hopping not to spend more than $120 dollars. 

Also additional questions...

Are cockatiels more expensive to care for than parakeets? 
Are cockatiels harder to raise than parakeets (Are they more aggressive, more loud?)
Is it okay to put a parakeet and cockatiel in the same cage?
Should I get one or two cockatiels?

*Also, do any of these cages look good enough for two cockatiels (In case I decide to get two)*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canary-Para...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item20cb75e643

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Cage-S...479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416a7f7a27

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cockatiel-L...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item20cb6c8a5b

http://www.amazon.com/YML-20-Inch-P...qid=1348175047&sr=8-3&keywords=cockatiel+cage

*And is this a good starter set cage?*

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default

Thanks in advance! I thought asking in a forum dedicated to cockatiels would be the best way to learn more information.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no you dont want to cage them together. budgies bully cockatiels who are very laid back birds, theyre pushovers. a budgie can starve them by bullying them away from the food dish 


tiels are fairly quiet, but louder than a budgie. 

one or two is up to you.

first cage is too small for two, not that good for one either....

second cage is ok for ONE with lots of out of cage time

third is TOO small for any. 14" is too narrow and a cockatiel will bash their wings against it

the fourth one is good for one cockatiel

starter cage set is way too small for one.





MINIMUM cage size for ONE cockatiel: 18"x18"x24" but cockatiels like wider cages than taller cages, thats why the first one is not too good--its too tall.

all the cages you posted are too small for two, and most are not good for one cockatiel. they need a lot of space.


THIS cage is the minimum cage size you would put two in, it is 25" tall 25" deep and 36" wide, notice it is longer than it is wide, cockatiels prefer this.













cockatiels are fairly easy to tame, theyre generally more laid back and mellow, but each bird is an individual.


i would strongly suggest you do a lot of reading here 


here are some threads that will be really good for you to read:


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313



this one answers a lot of your questions
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14


diet related thread:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and welcome to the forum


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It's great that you're doing your research ahead of time. Cockatiels are wonderful pets. The prices of cages varies. I got my cage at a bird show for about half the price I think I would have paid for it at a store. Often on-line sites have sales on cages. I've also seen nice cages offered for sale on craigslist. You would just have to make sure you properly disinfected it. You can also cut down on costs by making your own toys. There are a lot of good suggestion under the housing and toys sections on toys to make. Another cost to factor in is vet costs. It's usually recommended that a tiel get an annual check up just like you would do for other pets. Also if you're not going to trim your tiel's nails yourself, that is another cost. The threads posted by DallyTsuka have a lot of great info in them. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Payton Leeroy (Sep 10, 2012)

The cockatiel I got for free has so far cost me about $300. Of course, a hundred of that was the vet trip. And I got lucky with a really nice sized cage from craigslist for about $75 [the cage was really $50, but it didn't have a tray at the bottom, so I had to find one. Got one that was meant for a replacement for a dog kennel that fits perfectly for about $25!] I also went pretty cheap on toys by making them and getting my supplies from the dollar store, and got a nice, cheap play area [that he doesn't seem to enjoy!] that was on clearance sale for about %10 of it's original price. Of course, now I shouldn't need to get him any more food or toy supplies or any of that for quite some time. I mean, the nutriberries alone will probably last me about a year since I bought the big container of them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

your initial cost of buying the cage, toys, food, and everything all at once is going to be expensive.


upkeep, lets see.... i got 4 birds. it costs me $15 for seed for 2 months, i get 8lbs but i buy sunflower seeds on the side. $10 for pellets that last 6 months. $10 for nutriberries that last 2-3 months. i make my own toys as i make toys to sell, so price varies... but you could look into spending $10-20 a month at least on new toys. veggies cost me $10 a month. then if you need a vet, you are looking into spending a few hundred there potentially, or more! for a visit, it depends on your vet, but its when you have to get testing done, medications, etc. it can be very expensive.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

As far as cages go, this one was listed on this forum (by bjknight, i think?) as acceptable.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 2 tiels that "sleep" in that cage, and if your on a budget I highly recomend it.

The door is guillotine type but with 2 minutes of work and a few zip ties, piece of string can be converted to a drawbridge type.

Mine are free to move out of the cage pretty much all day long. And they have another space about that long, wider, and 6' tall as a play area, with 2 levels, numerous climbing nets, perch's, etc. 

I just got back from a short road trip to the in laws, birds were actually caged for about 32 hours. They were glad to see me home again, and loved getting out (and getting skritch's) but had no issues while I was gone.


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

Ghost said he has two that sleep there, which is feasible. I have that same cage for 2 budgies. It is a good size for 2 budgies, but not for 2 cockatiels. Especially if they spend more than just sleeping hours in there. 

And remember, if you get 2 cockatiels that are not a pair, they may not get along as much as you'd like. So, if they arent already bonded, you may consider getting 2 seperate cages. I do like this cage for one, it is long and has a flat top, you can set a play stand on, or just let them play on the top.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you get 2, then I don't recommend the finch cage. The finch cage is good for 1 and some members have made it "work" for 2 by providing almost unlimited time outside of the cage for their birds.

But for most, who cage their birds for most of the day (while working, at school, running errands..etc) that cage does not suit 2. If you get 2 birds then I suggest a flight cage..like this one:
http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendryx-Flight-Cage-in-Black-F040-PVP1059.html


----------

